# Egg help.



## TorquiseTortoise (Mar 4, 2016)

Can a tortoise humidity go over 80•F my tortoise is laying eggs and we don't have an incubator. So any help on that could be useful.


----------



## TorquiseTortoise (Mar 4, 2016)

Also do tortoises every just lay eggs or do they always dig test holes first?


----------



## Jodie (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi, I don't understand the first question, but my leopard has dug n laid some of her clutches without a test hole. She has dug a couple holes before laying, and she has just dropped eggs without digging a hole. The last, I believe, was my fault for not having a suitable nesting area available.


----------



## TorquiseTortoise (Mar 4, 2016)

OK thanks for your response she just laid eggs she was going to lay them in a hole but the male shoved her out of the way I guess
L I covered it back up thinking huh test hole anyways I now have to stay up all night to keep the eggs at the right tempature


----------



## Jodie (Mar 4, 2016)

Leopard eggs take 100 plus days to hatch. Do you have an incubator on the way? There are a lot of ways to make an incubator. The eggs can be left at room temperature for several days before incubating. They do not begin developing until the temp is right. This is my understanding. I have always incubated right away. @Tom might be able to help.


----------



## Tom (Mar 4, 2016)

TorquiseTortoise said:


> OK thanks for your response she just laid eggs she was going to lay them in a hole but the male shoved her out of the way I guess
> L I covered it back up thinking huh test hole anyways I now have to stay up all night to keep the eggs at the right tempature



Put the eggs in a plastic shoe box with dampened vermiculite and keep the box somewhere cool. How cold is the floor of your garage? 50-65 would be good. They can stay that way for weeks if need be. Then get a still air Hovabator or Little Giant incubator. Take your time setting it up and make sure the incubation temperature is set correctly and stabilized for a day or two before putting the eggs in. Leopard eggs normally take about 110 days to hatch at 88-89F.

Read this:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-incubate-eggs-and-start-hatchlings.124266/


----------



## TorquiseTortoise (Mar 4, 2016)

These are cherry headed and I'm getting my incubator Monday I'm keeping them warm is this bad? I'm doing my best to regulate around 86-90 and the humidity is 80% should I leave them this way until Monday or put them in a cool moist basement that's about 60?


----------



## Tom (Mar 5, 2016)

TorquiseTortoise said:


> These are cherry headed and I'm getting my incubator Monday I'm keeping them warm is this bad? I'm doing my best to regulate around 86-90 and the humidity is 80% should I leave them this way until Monday or put them in a cool moist basement that's about 60?



I don't know what works for cherry heads.

@N2TORTS 
@allegraf 
@cdmay


----------



## TorquiseTortoise (Mar 5, 2016)

My tortoise layer two eggs. She looked like she was going to lay another one but then went to sleep. She was dancing a round and hitting her tails for about 20 minutes after the second egg. Did she not lay it and is it still in her? Is it possible for her to only lay 2 eggs? And I searched her habitat and it doesn't have any eggs under the soil. She's healthy no symptoms of anything and she 'seating drinking ng and right now bawsking in the light.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 5, 2016)

you sound like your on the right track. We all have different techniques and results. For myself I keep humidity high 80's even 90's . Temps fluctuate but I would not let them drop much more than mid 70's. I have success with eggs even all they way into the 90's to hatch. There are several articles about this (or debates....shall I say). 2-4 eggs is going to be your average clutch size. Some older and larger females can and will lay 6-10. try not to handle the eggs too much or move them around - light ect....., Don't get disappointed if they don't hatch , most first clutch females will not hatch and even veteran gals you can expect about a 50% ratio. Carl and Allegra are also valuable sources of info and will hopefully chime in . Tom know's his stuff too......so his advice is pretty spot on.


----------



## TorquiseTortoise (Mar 5, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> you sound like your on the right track. We all have different techniques and results. For myself I keep humidity high 80's even 90's . Temps fluctuate but I would not let them drop much more than mid 70's. I have success with eggs even all they way into the 90's to hatch. There are several articles about this (or debates....shall I say). 2-4 eggs is going to be your average clutch size. Some older and larger females can and will lay 6-10. try not to handle the eggs too much or move them around - light ect....., Don't get disappointed if they don't hatch , most first clutch females will not hatch and even veteran gals you can expect about a 50% ratio. Carl and Allegra are also valuable sources of info and will hopefully chime in . Tom know's his stuff too......so his advice is pretty spot on.


Thanks so much and this isn't her first clutch its mine. We saved her from a pet stores where she was pyramiding and in a small 3x3 foot glass box. We saved her 15 inches and her active mate an 18 inched. They are both cherry heads and theirs eggs will probably be OK until I get the incubator. Thanks for the comments and I think I'll be OK for now.


----------



## Crzt4torts (Mar 5, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 5, 2016)

TorquiseTortoise said:


> Thanks so much and this isn't her first clutch its mine. We saved her from a pet stores where she was pyramiding and in a small 3x3 foot glass box. We saved her 15 inches and her active mate an 18 inched. They are both cherry heads and theirs eggs will probably be OK until I get the incubator. Thanks for the comments and I think I'll be OK for now.


I hate to "pop your cherry" <~~~~~no pun intended .........But I sure would like to see an 18" CherryHead....
I believe the seller in this case "coined the term to gain a few extra bucks." I know both Carl and myself have some exceptionally large "True" Brazilin Cherries....but my friend they are no where near 18".


----------



## deadheadvet (Mar 7, 2016)

Depending on your location, if it is warm enough, you can leave them in the ground and let them ground hatch. If it's too cold, than you will have to come up with a place to keep the eggs in the 80's.


----------



## RedFire (May 16, 2016)

O


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 16, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> I hate to "pop your cherry" <~~~~~no pun intended .........But I sure would like to see an 18" CherryHead....
> I believe the seller in this case "coined the term to gain a few extra bucks." I know both Carl and myself have some exceptionally large "True" Brazilin Cherries....but my friend they are no where near 18".


Can we see pictures of your torts Torquise?


----------

